
Why Great Designers Quit Designing - nhangen
http://couchable.co/blog/post/why-great-designers-quit-designing
======
michaelpinto
Design is really a way of life, in my case passed down from my father and
great uncle to myself and my sister. If you're a real designer you never
really "quit design" because it's always with you in everything that you do.
The "web designers" who quit aren't really designers but production people
just doing a gig; they are in fact no different than the typesetters of
yesteryear. All of the peers I went to design school with may not be graphic
designers at this point, but they are all doing something creative with their
lives.

